# [OT] How to fit in on ENWorld



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

1) Hit hong with a stick.
2) Hit on Dragongirl. 
3) Post to very long threads about nothing.
4) Join in at least one very excited thread before it gets shut down.
5) Praise moderators with beer.
6) Hit hong with a stick again.
7) Read story hours!
8) Become a part of the hivemind (oh...wait...you already have...)
9) Understand all the references on this thread.
10) Know the difference between Horacio and Horatio.

Anyone think of any more?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *1) Hit hong with a stick.*



Easy


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *2) Hit on Dragongirl. *



Don't think I can.


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *3) Post to very long threads about nothing.*



Done


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *4) Join in at least one very excited thread before it gets shut down.*



Done


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *5) Praise moderators with beer.*



Just praise in general works.  Kissing up to the man!!


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *6) Hit hong with a stick again.*



Easy now!


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *7) Read story hours!*



Oops


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *8) Become a part of the hivemind (oh...wait...you already have...)*



Resistance is futile!


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *9) Understand all the references on this thread.*



Yeah! I pass!!


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *10) Know the difference between Horacio and Horatio.*



So I made that mistake, ONCE!

11) Defend Morrus/ENWorld at least once from whiners.
12) Comment on Crothian's post count.
13) Know about Wicht's secret weapon.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

14) Know who the resident Scared Lands expert is.
15) Know what BADD and GAG are, and maybe BADA.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: [OT] How to fit in on ENWorld*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 11) Defend Morrus/ENWorld at least once from whiners.
> 12) Comment on Crothian's post count.
> 13) Know about Wicht's secret weapon. *




Actually I fail on all three of those! Shocking! I must rectify that!

Edit: Removed an answer to one of the questions


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT] How to fit in on ENWorld*



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Actually I fail on all three of those! Shocking! I must rectify that!
> *[/B]



Tsk tsk



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *That would be...Nightfall?
> 
> and it's Bothered About Disposable Dragons, Gaga About Gnomes and Bothered About Dragongirls Aim. *



Correct on both counts.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Doesn't Crothian have an amazingly high post count?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Doesn't Crothian have an amazingly high post count?  *



Lol yes, the highest on the boards.  Currently 9212.  There is a pool going about what happens when he reaches 10,000.  Some say it will be the end of the world, or at least of the boards.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Now you just have to defend Morrus and/or ENWorld and find out what Wicht can do.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Lol yes, the highest on the boards.  Currently 9212.  There is a pool going about what happens when he reaches 10,000.  Some say it will be the end of the world, or at least of the boards. *




I say when he reaches 10,000 he will be able to choose epic posting feats.



> *Now you just have to defend Morrus and/or ENWorld and find out what Wicht can do. *





Hang on a minute, I remember reading about this somewhere...is it Wicht that <i>did something that is an answer to the questions</i>?

Edit: Removed the answer to one of the questions.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hang on a minute, I remember reading about this somewhere...is it Wicht that stole the threads from Crothian that time? *



Correct again!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Wooo!

...and I think Morrus does a great job, and shouldn't be criticised...

But that might not count, unless I say it to someone who is actually complaining at the time...

This sounds like the beginnings of a prestige class to me!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *This sounds like the beginnings of a prestige class to me! *



Hehe, stat it up!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

I fear I fail in a few of those...



> 1) Hit hong with a stick.



Not done...



> 2) Hit on Dragongirl.



Not done... I think?



> 3) Post to very long threads about nothing.
> 4) Join in at least one very excited thread before it gets shut down.



Done ... in a way.



> 5) Praise moderators with beer.



Err... beer to the moderators! (did I pass?)



> 6) Hit hong with a stick again.



Still not done....



> 7) Read story hours!



Wyre! Daybreak! Savannah Knights!



> 8) Become a part of the hivemind (oh...wait...you already have...)



I'm independent!



> 9) Understand all the references on this thread.



There's I don't think I know...



> 10) Know the difference between Horacio and Horatio.



Yep.



> 11) Defend Morrus/ENWorld at least once from whiners.
> 12) Comment on Crothian's post count.
> 13) Know about Wicht's secret weapon.



All done.



> 14) Know who the resident Scared Lands expert is.
> 15) Know what BADD and GAG are, and maybe BADA.



All known 


What does that make me?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

I think you score 8.5 out of 15...try harder!  

Although you ARE a member of the hivemind, you just haven't been informed... 

Hitting hong with a stick is easy...hitting on Dragongirl is dangerous...praising moderators has to be done in a proper thread...

Hmm...when you have passed the 15 challenges you gain access to the all new Prestige Class:

<b>Poster of the Inner Circle</b>

which I am creating now...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *<b>Poster of the Inner Circle</b>
> 
> which I am creating now... *



I can't wait to see it!!  Though we may need more questions on the test, a round 20 would be good.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> I can't wait to see it!!  Though we may need more questions on the test, a round 20 would be good.   *




Yes...and we need to take the explanations of some of the answers off this thread too! Hmmm...more questions...suggestions? What about a minimum post count requirement?

16. Must have started at least ten threads across all forums.
17. Must have a post count of at least 350.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

18) Know whose grandmother must not be upset.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

OOO! Of course. Couldn't forget that.

19) Must know where the Meta thread is, have posted on it, and been on a thread that was affected by a moderator.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

By now, 19 out of 19...

20) Being an Iconic

(as Horacio, the Iconic Jester, Crothian, the Iconic Poster, kreynolds, the Iconic Pimp, Dragongirl, the Iconic Dangerous Girl or Hong, the Man with the Iconic Stick)


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmm...

Which one is better?

20a) Have an alternate ID? (and know about it)

20b) Not have an alternate ID?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *17. Must have a post count of at least 300. *



Gee wonder why you chose 300 . . . 
:: looks at Tallarn's post count ::
Ah, I see.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *20) Being an Iconic*




But that means I don't qualify for my own PrC! Quick, someone designate me an iconic something...

Er...iconic timewaster? Iconic Englishman? Iconic Brit? Help me out here!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Gee wonder why you chose 300 . . .
> :: looks at Tallarn's post count ::
> Ah, I see.   *




I think 800 should be better, eh Dragongirl?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

Grrr...well it can be updated and changed as I see fit of course...I'll just up the post count required as my post count increases...so as to keep out the riff-raff...for example, it's now at 350.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think 800 should be better, eh Dragongirl?  *




How about 666?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I think 800 should be better, eh Dragongirl?  *



Of course!   I could even settle for 900.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

How about :
20) Know who the prehensile one is.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Of course!   I could even settle for 900.   *




Let's leave it at 900 then!

Tallarnorko has enough a long way to walk


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 21, 2002)

OK...we have 20 questions...maybe more.

I am now going to think about the PrC properly, and create a new thread with it in. Give me about 5 minutes...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

I await!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *OK...we have 20 questions...maybe more.
> 
> I am now going to think about the PrC properly, and create a new thread with it in. Give me about 5 minutes... *




4 minutes 15 seconds left...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

or
20) Have posted at least one piece of original work (art, story, poem, NPC, monster, etc).


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *or
> 20) Have posted at least one piece of original work (art, story, poem, NPC, monster, etc). *




I like this one!

Pick this one, my faithful Tallarnorko!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I like this one!
> 
> Pick this one, my faithful Tallarnorko! *



YEAH!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 21, 2002)

So, if this list grows to more than 20 points, do we need to fulfil just 20, or are still all neccessary to join the inner circle?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Dunno yet, will have to see what Tallarn does with the PrC.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *So, if this list grows to more than 20 points, do we need to fulfil just 20, or are still all neccessary to join the inner circle?  *




I hope there is only 20, it's a more round number


----------

